# Michigan Grouse



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Leave for michigan's up next sunday for 5 days of grouse and woodcock hunting. Anxious to see how my pup does.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

what parth of the u.p. will you be in?i hunt near the gulliver area and we find several grouse and woodcocks.will be back up that way on the 22nd.will be after birds,bucks and salmon if they're in.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have family up in Baraga, Marquette, and Chassel. How far up you going?


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

We will be in the newberry area.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

wife has a uncle that has a cabin in that area.that's not to far from where i'll be.just talked to some friends up there and they said the hunting is good for the grouse but,the woodcocks are a little thin this year.i'll probably doing more bow hunting then birds,even though i need to hunt my brit more.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Birds were not plentiful and i seemed to be in the wrong place every day. Managed to get one grouse and 7 woodcock. lots of hunters. more than our group has ever seen.


----------



## mack2182 (Jun 8, 2009)

We were in the Baraga area form the 11th throught the 15th and did pretty well. We did not see the numbers that we have in years past but we seemed to shoot a heck of a lot better because we certainly bagged many more.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i just got back last night.didn't get any salmon.seen only one deer and wasn't able to get a shot.the only time it wasn't rainy(3 out of $ days) i was able to get my brit and buddies labs out and was able to take acouple of grouse.the dogs done a fine job but,the shooters couldn't do thiers.seen alot of grouse and woodcock.


----------



## t.c. (Jun 6, 2010)

ODNR3723 said:


> Leave for michigan's up next sunday for 5 days of grouse and woodcock hunting. Anxious to see how my pup does.


so how did your dog do?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

for her first outing like that,she done fairly well.the gun fire didn't seem to bother her which i'm vry glad for.she seemed bored at the end of the hunt do to us shooters not being able to put more birds on the ground.i just need to take her more and be able to put more down for her to retrieve.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

she did ok. took her a little while to figure out what the hell was going on. I was happy with her. Next up is kansas in december.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Just spent 3 weeks west of where you are going. If you want to see grouse you have to get your feet wet. The only place we found them were down in the tag alder next to the creeks/swamps. More birds than I have ever seen but they were very, very tought to get to.


----------



## t.c. (Jun 6, 2010)

ODNR3723 said:


> she did ok. took her a little while to figure out what the hell was going on. I was happy with her. Next up is kansas in december.


maybe she'll have her "A" game when she gets to kansas. i'm headed out there in december also. the bird forecast looks good,it should be a good trip. good luck.


----------

